# um Honig zu stehlen



## Riverplatense

Hallo!

Ich frage mich, warum es eine Art von Finalsätzen gibt, die nur implizit oder mit einer modalen Konstruktion gebildet werden können. Das hat natürlich logische Gründe, aber es gelingt mir im Moment nicht, diese Gründe klar und reduktiv zu benennen. Mein Versuch ist, dass bei diesen Bildungen der Sachverhalt des Hauptsatzes die Folge im untergeordneten Satz nicht unmittelbar bedingt (sondern nur möglich ist). Aber ist das die (ganze) Wahrheit?

Ein Beispiel:

_Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig zu stehlen.
*Der Bär ist gekommen, damit er den Honig stiehlt. 
Der Bär ist gekommen, damit er den Honig stehlen kann._

Warum?
Danke!


----------



## elroy

Riverplatense said:


> _Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig zu stehlen.
> Der Bär ist gekommen, damit er den Honig stehlen kann._


Ich halte diese Sätze nicht für gleichbedeutend.

1. Der Bär ist gekommen mit dem Zweck Honig zu stehlen.
2. Der Bär ist gekommen mit dem Wunsch Honig stehen zu können. (=um Honig stehen _zu können_)

In Fall 1 kann es sein, dass der Bär am Ort, wo er vorher war, auch Honig hätte stehlen können, aber aus irgendeinem Grund ist er ausgerechnet _hierher_ gekommen, um Honig zu stehlen.

In Fall 2 geht man davon aus, dass am Ort, wo der Bär vorher war, das Stehlen nicht möglich hätte sein können.


----------



## bearded

Riverplatense said:


> eine Art von Finalsätzen..., die nur implizit... gebildet werden können.


Hallo Riverplatense
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Deine Frage nicht gut verstanden habe.  Was soll z.B. in Deinen Beispielsätzen ''implizit'' sein, bzw. was meinst Du damit genau?  Und überhaupt: ist es bei Finalsätzen nicht immer bzw. meistens so, dass die ''Folge'' im untergeordneten Satz durch den Sachverhalt des Hauptsatzes nicht bedingt, oder sogar im Vorfeld unbekannt ist?  ''_Ich reise nach Rom, um meine kranke Tante zu betreuen_'', ''_Ich esse keine fetten Speisen, damit ich nicht zunehme_''... Sind das keine normalen Finalsätze? Kannst Du bitte das Beispiel eines Finalsatzes liefern, wo der Sachverhalt im Hauptsatz ''die Folge unmittelbar bedingt''? Dann wird mir vielleicht klarer sein, was Du meinst.


----------



## Kajjo

Riverplatense said:


> die nur implizit oder mit einer modalen Konstruktion


Diesen Teil verstehe ich auch nicht. Da geht es mir wie @bearded. Kannst du genauer erklären, was du meinst? 



elroy said:


> Ich halte diese Sätze nicht für gleichbedeutend.


Richtig, sie sind deutlich verschieden. 

Man kann beide mit um..zu formulieren, so dass der semantische Unterschied deutlicher hervortritt:

_Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig zu stehlen._
_Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig stehlen zu können._


----------



## Riverplatense

Danke allen!



bearded said:


> Was soll z.B. in Deinen Beispielsätzen ''implizit'' sein





Kajjo said:


> Diesen Teil verstehe ich auch nicht.



Mit _implizit_ meinte ich eine Bildung mit Infinitiv (_um zu haben_, _ohne zu sagen_ etc.) anstatt einer Bildung mit Konjunktion und finitem Verb (_damit ich habe_, _ohne dass sie sagt_ etc.).



bearded said:


> ist es bei Finalsätzen nicht immer bzw. meistens so, dass die ''Folge'' im untergeordneten Satz durch den Sachverhalt des Hauptsatzes nicht bedingt, oder sogar im Vorfeld unbekannt ist?



Da habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Ich meinte Folgendes: Bei den Bildungen mit _um zu_ handelt es sich um eine Absicht, deren Umsetzung sich nicht direkt aus der Hauptsatzbedeutung erschließt: Wenn ich nach Rom reise, betreue ich nicht automatisch meine kranke Tante, ich muss das noch zusätzlich tun. (Ich reise also tatsächlich dorthin, _damit _ich sie betreuen _kann_.) Beim zweiten Satz ist das anders, hier reicht schon das Nicht-Essen fetter Speisen, um nicht zuzunehmen. Der Verzicht auf Fettes ist also keine _Vor_bedingung, sondern die voll ausreichende Handlung. Nach meiner Deutung (die mir jetzt, dank deiner Nachfrage recht plausibel erscheint) kann man deshalb _damit _verwenden. (Im Übrigen glaube ich, dass der Fall im Italienischen genau gleich liegt.)



elroy said:


> Ich halte diese Sätze nicht für gleichbedeutend.





Kajjo said:


> Richtig, sie sind deutlich verschieden.



Edit: Ich hatte zunächst zugestimmt, zweifle nun aber nach der Antwort auf beardeds Einwand daran bzw. frage ich mich, wie groß der Unterschied wirklich ist.


----------



## Perseas

Diese Diskussion erinnert mich an "notwendige und hinreichende Bedingungen".

Zum Beispiel:
"Der Bär ist gekommen" ist zwar eine notwendige Bedingung, also muss sie zwingend erfüllt werden, damit der Sachverhalt im Finalsatz bestehen kann. Aber, nachdem "der Bär gekommen ist", impliziert das nicht, dass er auch schon den Honig gestohlen hat. Die Bedingung ist notwendig, nicht hinreichend.

Auf der anderen Seite, ist die Bedingung in beardeds Satz hinreichend: _Ich esse keine fetten Speisen, damit ich nicht zunehme. _Hier reicht schon das Nicht-Essen fetter Speisen, um nicht zuzunehmen,_ w_ie Riverplatense sagt:
_ 


Riverplatense said:



			Beim zweiten Satz ist das anders, hier reicht schon das Nicht-Essen fetter Speisen, um nicht zuzunehmen. Der Verzicht auf Fettes ist also keine Vorbedingung, sondern die voll ausreichende Handlung.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Riverplatense

Perseas said:


> Diese Diskussion erinnert mich an "notwendige und hinreichende Bedingungen".



Danke, so lässt sich das dann präzise beschreiben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Man kann beide mit um..zu formulieren
> _1) Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig zu stehlen.
> 2) Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig stehlen zu können._


Satz 2 klingt für mich mit "um .... zu" wesentlich idiomatischer als mit "damit".
_2) Der Bär ist gekommen, damit er den Honig stehlen kann. _


----------



## Riverplatense

JClaudeK said:


> Satz 2 klingt für mich mit "um .... zu" wesentlich idiomatischer als mit "damit".
> _2) Der Bär ist gekommen, damit er den Honig stehlen kann. _



Ja, es ging mir aber darum, welche Sätze prinzipiell nicht mit _damit _gebildet werden können. Der Satz mit _um ... zu_ wäre für die Darstellung des Problems nicht hilfreich gewesen, gerade weil diese Bildung ja immer möglich ist, wenn in beiden Teilen dasselbe Subjekt vorliegt. Im Übrigen bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Der Satz _der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig stehlen zu können _erscheint mir insofern problematisch, als _können _redundant ist, während mir die Bildung mit _damit _gerade in der Umgangssprache ziemlich geläufig vorkommt. Man darf mir hier aber gerne widersprechen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Riverplatense said:


> Der Satz _der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig stehlen zu können _erscheint mir insofern problematisch, als _können _redundant ist


Wo siehst du da Redundanz?

_1) Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig zu stehlen.  _- Er führt sein Vorhaben (höchstwahrscheinlich)  aus.
_2) Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig stehlen zu können. -_ Nichts beweist, dass es ihm wirklich gelingt, sein Vorhaben auszuführen. (Er musste hierherkommen, weil es nur hier Honig gibt, aber vielleicht hindert ihn jemand/ etwas daran, den Honig tatsächlich zu stehlen.)


----------



## Riverplatense

_Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig zu stehlen. Allerdings war ein Artgenosse schon schneller gewesen. 
Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig stehlen zu können. Allerdings war ein Artgenosse schon schneller gewesen. _

Für mich sind beide Sätze gleichwertig. Den ersten finde ich eleganter.


----------



## elroy

1. _Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig zu stehlen._
Wenn alles nach Wünschen des Bären verläuft, stiehlt er auch den Honig.

2. _Der Bär ist gekommen, um den Honig stehlen zu können._
Wenn alles nach Wünschen des Bären verläuft, *kann* er den Honig stehlen / hat er die Möglichkeit, den Honig zu stehlen.

In Fall 2 kann es sein, dass sich der Bär nur die Möglichkeit wünscht, den Honig zu stehlen. Vielleicht hat er erst mal schon etwas Honig auf Vorrat, hat aber Angst, bald keinen mehr zu haben und möchte die Möglichkeit haben, *bei Bedarf* noch etwas Honig zu stehlen. Er ist gekommen und wartet ab. Falls er Honig braucht, stiehlt er ihn, wenn alles nach Plan verläuft.


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> Diese Diskussion erinnert mich an "notwendige und hinreichende Bedingungen".


Ich befürchte, das klappt so nicht als Generalisierung.
Falls ich das richtig sehe, funktioniert es bei folgendem klassischen Finalsatzbeispiel nicht mehr:
Er geht zum Arzt, um rasch wieder gesund zu werden.
Er geht zum Arzt, damit er rasch wieder gesund wird. --> völlig idiomatisch ohne Modalverb

Oder sehe ich das falsch??

Ich glaube eher, dass dieses Modalverb mit der mehrfachen Bedeutung/Konnotation von 'damit' zusammenhängt.
1) Subjunktion als Andeutung einer (willentlichen) Absicht
2) Subjunktion als Ausdruck einer Grundvoraussetzung, Bedingung
z.B.: Der Bär wurde abgerichtet, damit er den Honig stiehlt. [denn von sich aus hätte er es nie getan]

Ich hab das ganze aber noch nicht zu Ende gedacht!

PS: Der Gedanke kam mir aufgrund eines fehlerhaften Beispiels im Internet:
_Er spart Geld, um ein Auto zu kaufen.
Er spart Geld, damit er ein Auto kauft._  Dies war das Umformungsbeispiel, es ist mMn sematisch aber falsch. Richtiger und logischer ist:
_Er spart Geld, damit er ein Auto kaufen kann._


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> _Er spart Geld, um ein Auto zu kaufen.
> Er spart Geld, damit er ein Auto kauft._ Dies war das Umformungsbeispiel, es ist mMn sematisch aber falsch. Richtiger und logischer ist:
> _Er spart Geld, damit er ein Auto kaufen kann._


Ein Subjekt handelt, um etwas zu tun = ein Subjekt handelt, damit es etwas tun kann.
Es scheint mir, dass der ''implizite'' Satz mit ''um..zu'' (ich verstehe jetzt, was Riverplatense meint) in den meisten Fällen dem 'expliziten' Satz mit
 'damit + können' entspricht. Das ist der Grund, warum das obige 'Umformungsbeispiel' ohne 'können' nicht funktioniert.
 Missverständnisse können manchmal durch die Doppelbedeutung von 'können' entstehen (die Chance haben/imstande sein).. Wenn im 'impliziten' Satz auch das Modalverb vorhanden ist, dann kann dieses Verb zugleich beide Bedeutungen haben. _Ich reise nach Rom, um meine kranke Tante betreuen zu können: _von Mailand aus bin ich nicht imstande, sie zu betreuen, und von Mailand aus habe ich keine Chance/Möglichkeit, sie zu betreuen.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Ein Subjekt handelt, um etwas zu tun = ein Subjekt handelt, damit es etwas tun kann.


Guter Ansatz und gute Richtung! Aber das grammatikalische Subjekt ist nicht immer das Agens:

Es hängt - wenn nicht generell, so zumindest auch - von der Quelle der Absicht ab, die durch 'damit' markiert ist:
Der Bär wurde von mir freigelassen, um den Honig meines Nachbarn zu stehlen.
Ich habe den Bären freigelassen, damit er den Honig meines Nachbarn stiehlt.  => beabsichtigter Zweck von 'ich': er *soll* ihn stehlen
Ich habe den Bären freigelassen, damit er den Honig meines Nachbarn stehlen kann.  => beabsichtigter Zweck von 'ich': er *kann* ihn stehlen, wenn er *will*
-> Hier wird die Absicht des grammatikalischen Agens 'ich' ausgedrückt, nicht die Absicht des Patiens und Subjekts 'der Bär'. (Diese Aussage bezieht sich auf die um-zu-Konstruktion "Der Bär wurde von mir freigelassen, um den Honig meines Nachbarn zu stehlen")

ABER:
Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, um den Honig meines Nachbarn zu stehlen.
Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, damit er den Honig meines Nachbarn stiehlt. 
Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, damit er den Honig meines Nachbarn stehlen kann. 
-> Hier wird die EIGENE Absicht des grammatikalischen Agens 'der Bär' ausgedrückt.

Ob dies als allgemeine Generalisierung dient, weiß ich nicht aber es ist wohl ein Teil davon. Vielleicht hilft es ja als 'food for thought', um zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Hier wird die EIGENE Absicht des grammatikalischen Agens 'der Bär' ausgedrückt.





bearded said:


> in den meisten Fällen dem 'expliziten' Satz mit
> 'damit + können' entspricht


Wäre schön, ist aber leider nicht immer so...

_ Ich fahre rechtzeitig los, um nicht zu spät zu kommen.
 Ich fahre rechtzeitig los, damit ich nicht zu spät komme.
 Ich fahre rechtzeitig los, damit ich nicht zu spät kommen kann._

aber:
_
 Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, um den Honig meines Nachbarn zu stehlen.
 Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, damit er den Honig meines Nachbarn stiehlt. 
 Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, damit er den Honig meines Nachbarn stehlen kann. <etwas andere Bedeutung>
_
Die Wendung mit "um..zu" kann nur verwendet werden, wenn Hauptsatz und Nebensatz das gleiche Agens* haben. Aber warum in manchen Fällen die Umformung nur mit "damit... können" möglich ist und manchmal nicht, ist wirklich seltsam.

Auch wenn "damit...können" eine semantisch ähnliche Aussage liefert, ist die Bedeutung nicht ganz identisch.

PS
Vor allem bei Passivsätzen muss man Subjekt und Agens unterscheiden. Nicht das Subjekt muss übereinstimmen, sondern das Agens.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, um den Honig meines Nachbarn zu stehlen.
> Der Bär ist ausgebrochen, damit er den Honig meines Nachbarn stehlen kann.


 Du hattest doch in #4 zugestimmt, dass die Aussagen nicht gleich sind. Siehst Du das inzwischen anders? Wie stehst Du zu #12?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Du hattest doch in #4 zugestimmt, dass die Aussagen nicht gleich sind. Siehst Du das inzwischen anders? Wie stehst Du zu #12?


Nein, ich sehe nach wie vor einen semantischen Unterschied. Aber die Umformung funktioniert ohne "können" gar nicht, mit "können" ist sie immerhin möglich und ähnlich. Ich editiere #16 noch einmal, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.


----------



## manfy

Kajjo said:


> Die Wendung mit "um..zu" kann nur verwendet werden, wenn Hauptsatz und Nebensatz das gleiche Agens haben.


Kleine Korrektur: "...wenn Hauptsatz und Nebensatz das gleiche Agens *Subjekt* haben."
In meinem Hauptsatz "Der Bär wurde von mir freigelassen, um ..." bin ich das Agens und der Ursprung der Absicht, aber der Bär ist das grammatikalische Subjekt und gleichzeitig _mein_ Mittel zum Zweck, d.h. er soll meine Absicht ausführen.


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Kleine Korrektur: "...wenn Hauptsatz und Nebensatz das gleiche Agens *Subjekt* haben."


 Stimmt das immer?

_Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln zu lassen._

Der Satz ist vertretbar, oder? Das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes entspricht nicht dem (impliziten) Subjekt des Nebensatzes.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Stimmt das immer?


Jain!
Dein Beispiel zeigt eindeutig, dass sich 'um...zu' auch auf die Gesamtaussage des Hauptsatzes beziehen kann. Der Ursprung der Absicht ist hier wieder das Agens - derjenige oder diejenigen, die zum Empfang eingeladen haben. Diese jenigen sind jedoch nicht das grammatikalische Subjekt des Haupt- oder Nebensatzes.

Dies beweist, dass die Frage in der OP gerechtfertigter ist, als man als Muttersprachler glauben möchte - einfach zu verstehen aber schwer zu erklären!


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> "...wenn Hauptsatz und Nebensatz das gleiche Agens *Subjekt* haben."


Hm, ja, ichhabe geschwankt, als ich das schrieb... Ich glaube, dass es "Agens" hier oft besser trifft, weil das "Subjekt" ja bei "um..zu" auch nicht wirklich klar definiert ist, oder?


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> dass sich 'damit' auch auf die Gesamtaussage des Hauptsatzes beziehen kann.


 "Um" auch, oder? 


manfy said:


> Der Ursprung der Absicht ist hier wieder das Agens - derjenige oder diejenigen, die zum Empfang eingeladen haben.


 Ja, bzw. derjenige oder diejenigen, die wollten, dass die Mitarbeiter eingeladen werden. 


manfy said:


> Diese jenigen sind jedoch nicht das grammatikalische Subjekt des Haupt- oder Nebensatzes.


 Genau! 

Es scheint also keine Bedingung zu sein, dass "um" sich auf das *Subjekt* des Hauptsatzes beziehen muss. _Agens_ ist naheliegender, wobei auch das nicht unbedingt ausnahmslos gilt. Vielleicht wollte _Herr Müller_ ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwicklen lassen und hat deswegen _Herrn Schröder_ aufgefordert, die Mitarbeiter einzuladen. In dem Fall wäre Herr Schröder Agens des Hauptsatzes und Herr Müller Agens (bzw. Subjekt) des Nebensatzes (bzw. des Infinitivsatzes, kann man das auch Nebensatz nennen?).


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln zu lassen._


Nun, der Satz ist grenzwertig und nicht wirklich schön. Aber mit meiner "Agens"-Definition passt es doch ganz gut: In beiden Fällen stellt man sich vor, dass der Chef die Mitarbeiter eingeladen hat und sie auch das Gefühl entwickeln lässt. 

Ich denke nicht, dass sich ein deutscher Muttersprachler hier verschiedene Personen vorstellt. Bestenfalls bleibt es diffus offen. Aber wie gesagt, ich empfinde den Satz ohnehin als nur grenzwertig idiomatisch.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> In beiden Fällen stellt man sich vor, dass der Chef die Mitarbeiter eingeladen hat und sie auch das Gefühl entwickeln lässt.


 Das ist natürlich die wahrscheinlichste Lesart, aber eben nicht die einzig mögliche.


Kajjo said:


> Bestenfalls bleibt es diffus offen.


 Ich dachte an einen Satz mit entsprechendem Kontext, d.h. man wüsste, wer eingeladen hat und wer das Gefühl entwickeln lassen wollte. Bei mir ging es darum, dass der Satz zwei verschiedenen Situationen (gleiches Agens und zwei verschiedene Agenzien) entsprechen kann.


Kajjo said:


> der Satz ist grenzwertig und nicht wirklich schön


 Vielleicht liegt das am konkreten Beispiel. Hier ein anderes, nicht von mir erfundenes:

_Der Text wurde geändert, um einen Teil der in Änderung Nr. 10 vorgeschlagenen Punkte einzubeziehen. _
Quelle


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Der Text wurde geändert, um einen Teil der in Änderung Nr. 10 vorgeschlagenen Punkte einzubeziehen.


Dieser Satz klingt gut für mich (mal abgesehen vom etwas komplizierten "der in Änderung") . Aber auch hier verstehe ich es sofort so, dass beide Satzteile das gleiche Agens haben. Derjenige, der den Text geändert hat, wollte auch die Punkte einbeziehen. Genau das meinte ich doch.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Aber auch hier verstehe ich es sofort so, dass beide Satzteile das gleiche Agens haben. Derjenige, der den Text geändert hat, wollte auch die Punkte einbeziehen.


 Ja, hier stimme ich zu. Aber das gilt halt nicht immer. Wir zielen hier doch auf allgemeine Regeln ab, oder? Mein Satz hat ein Gegenbeispiel dargestellt. Aber ursprünglich wollte ich v.a. manfys Korrektur (Agens *Subjekt*) widersprechen, denn abgesehen davon, ob das _Agens_ immer gleich ist, ist das _Subjekt_ definitiv nicht immer gleich.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> d.h. man wüsste, wer eingeladen hat und wer das Gefühl entwickeln lassen wollte. Bei mir ging es darum, dass der Satz zwei verschiedenen Situationen


Und genau das geht eben nicht. Ich habe mal das Verb des Finalsatzes geändert, damit der Satz insgesamt glatter und idiomatischer klingt:

_Die Mitarbeiter wurden von der Sekretärin zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl zu fördern.
Die Mitarbeiter wurden vom Personalchef zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl zu fördern.
_
Beides ergibt nur Sinn, wenn die Sekretärin bzw. der Personalchef das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl fördern wollte. Da das im Falle der Sekretärin eher unwahrscheinlich ist, wird man beim Lesen des ersten Satzes sofort stutzig. Ich bleibe daher dabei, dass das "gefühlte Agens" der beiden Teilsätze identisch sein muss.

Vor allen bei Passivsätzen muss man daher Subjekt und Agens unterscheiden. Nicht das Subjekt muss übereinstimmen, sondern das Agens.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> wollte ich v.a. manfys Korrektur (Agens *Subjekt*) widersprechen, denn abgesehen davon, ob das _Agens_ immer gleich ist, ist das _Subjekt_ definitiv nicht immer gleich


Richtig, mein Reden. Da sind wir uns absolut einig. Als ich oben erstmalig "Agens" schrieb, hatte ich durchaus vorher darüber nachgedacht. "Subjekt" wäre die naheliegendere, üblichere Wahl gewesen, aber ich habe mich sehr bewusst für "Agens" entschieden. Ich werde das oben nochmal editieren, damit es früh im Thread klargestellt wird.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> "...(bzw. des Infinitivsatzes, kann man das auch Nebensatz nennen?).


Wiederum: jain!
Diese Infinitivkonstruktion wird von manchen (vielen?) nicht als Satz angesehen, da sie kein finites Verb enthält. Funktional hat sie aber den Wert und die Funktion eines Nebensatzes.
Als Pragmatiker halte ich das für "Ansichtssache"!

Die semantisch korrekte Umformung deines Satzes
"_Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln zu lassen._"
sehe ich als:
"_Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, damit ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickelt werden kann._"
-> "...entwickelt wird." wäre in Anbetracht von "...zu lassen" eine semantisch verzerrende Umformung.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> bzw. des Infinitivsatzes, kann man das auch Nebensatz nennen?


Ich nenne auch Infinitivkonstruktionen Nebensatz. Canoo führt sie auch auf: canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Übersicht


----------



## elroy

Herr Müller ist der Personalchef und möchte ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl unter den Mitarbeitern fördern. Dazu fordert er Herrn Schröder, seinen Assistenten, dazu auf, die Mitarbeiter zu einem Empfang einzuladen. Frau Steinbach, eine Kollegin von Herrn Müller, hat mitbekommen, dass Herr Müller dies aufgefordert hat, weiß aber nicht, warum und fragt Herrn Müller nach seiner Begründung.

_Die Mitarbeiter wurden eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl untern ihnen zu fördern._

Der Satz passt, oder?

Weiteres Biespiel:

Mike Kellogg, der Administrator dieser Website, fordert die Moderatoren dazu auf, alle Threads, die noch keine Antwort erhalten haben, mit einem Sternzeichen zu markieren und erstellt einen Thread im Forum, um dies den Mitgliedern kundzugeben. Er sagt explizit, dass er die Aufforderung erteilt hat und dass die Moderatoren die Aufgabe übernommen haben. Ein Mitglied fragt nach der Begründung dieser Maßnahme. Mike sagt,

_Die Threads wurden markiert, um den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads zu erleichtern._

Agens des ersten Teils sind die Moderatoren, Agens des zweiten Teils ist Mike.

Natürlich versteht man *ohne Kontext* den Satz so, dass es sich um ein und dasselbe Agens handelt. Mit passendem Kontext passt aber die andere Lesart, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> _Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln zu lassen._
> Der Satz ist vertretbar, oder?


Öh, nicht wirklich, da fehlt etwas, z.B. ein "sich".
..... eingeladen, damit *sich ...... *entwickelt.
oder
....., damit sie ...... entwickeln.

Oder höchstens
....., um ..... *entstehen *zu lassen


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Die Mitarbeiter wurden eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl untern ihnen zu fördern.


_Die Mitarbeiter wurden eingeladen, um ihr Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl zu fördern.
_
Ansonsten passt der Satz. Das Vorgeplänkel ist aber egal, letztlich wird der Hörer verstehen: Einladung und Förderungswille gegen von der selben Person aus.



elroy said:


> Die Threads wurden markiert, um den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads zu erleichtern.


Der Satz ist idiomatisch. Wiederum ist das Vorgeplänkel egal. Der Hörer versteht, dass das Markieren und der Wunsch des erleichterten Wiederfindens von der gleichen grammatischen Person ausgehen.

Ob die Hintergrundgeschichte so gestaltet ist, dass _tatsächlich_ andere das Markieren ausgeführt haben, spielt dabei grammatisch und für das intuitive Verständnis keinerlei Rolle. Bedenke zudem, dass nur die Passiv-Konstruktion mit dem _weggelassenen_ Agens (kein "von den Moderatoren") überhaupt das Verwirrspiel der Hintergrundgeschichte ermöglicht. Bei Passivsätzen stellt man sich _automatisch_ immer vor, dass das Agens des Passivs zugleich das Agens der Infinitivkonstruktion ist. Wird es weggelassen, bleibt es zwar obskur, aber dennoch identisch zum um...zu. Im Gegenteil erfordert es gerade die muttersprachliche Intuition, dass beides zusammentrifft. Der komplizierte Kontext passt nur deswegen, weil die Moderatoren letztlich nur noch Werkzeug des Administrator sind und weil beide in dem betreffenden Satz gar nicht erwähnt werden.

_Die Threads wurden von den Moderatoren entsprechend_ _markiert, um den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads zu erleichtern. 
<die Mods markieren und die Mods wollen das Wiederfinden erleichtern>
_


----------



## manfy

Kajjo said:


> _Die Threads wurden von den Moderatoren entsprechend_ _markiert, um den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads zu erleichtern.
> <die Mods markieren und die Mods wollen das Wiederfinden erleichtern>_



Ja schon, aber bei reinem Passiv ohne Agens und aus Sicht der Satzanalyse sind doch eigentlich die markierten Threads das Agens, welches das Wiederfinden erleichtert, oder nicht?

Passiv: Die Threads wurden entsprechend markiert, um den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads zu erleichtern. 
Finalsatz im Aktiv (für Analysezwecke):
Die Threads wurden entsprechend markiert, damit *es* _(die Massnahme der Threadmarkierung)_ den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads erleichtert.
oder (?): Die Threads wurden entsprechend markiert, damit *sie* _(die markierten Threads)_ den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads erleichtern. 

Deshalb hatte ich oben geschrieben, dass sich der Finalsatz auf die Gesamtaussage des Hauptsatzes beziehen kann.
Ich weiss nicht. Vielleicht ist das auch nur eine von mehreren möglichen Interpretationen.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Ja schon, aber bei reinem Passiv ohne Agens und aus Sicht der Satzanalyse sind doch eigentlich die markierten Threads das Agens, welches das Wiederfinden erleichtert, oder nicht?


Hm, da bin ich skeptisch, aber die Lage ist insgesamt unklar.

Das Subjekt des Passivsatzes ist "die Threads", aber das Agens ist entweder unbestimmt (im Aktiv dann z.B. "man") oder durch Präpositionalobjekt gegeben (im Aktiv dann das tatsächliche Subjekt). Im Passiv fallen Agens und Subjekt also auseinander, im Aktiv sind sie im allgemeinen identisch.

unbestimmtes Agens

_Die Threads wurden markiert, um das Wiederfinden zu erleichtern. <"Threads" Subjekt, unbestimmtes Agens>
Man markierte die Threads, um das Wiederfinden zu erleichtern. < "man" Subjekt und Agens>
_
bestimmtes Agens
_
Die Threads wurden von den Moderatoren markiert, um das Wiederfinden zu erleichtern. <"Threads" Subjekt, "Moderatoren" Agens>
Die Moderatoren markierten die Threads, um das Wiederfinden zu erleichtern. <"Moderatoren" Subjekt und Agens>
_
Der Nebensatz hat als Agens jeweils das Agens des Hauptsatzes, unabhängig davon, ob es dort auch Subjekt ist oder nicht, also egal ob Passiv oder Aktiv. 



manfy said:


> Die Threads wurden entsprechend markiert, damit *sie* _(die markierten Threads)_ den Mitgliedern das Wiederfinden unbeantworteter Threads erleichtern.


Wenn überhaupt, würden ja die _Markierungen_ (oder genauer _das Markieren_) das Auffinden erleichtern, nicht aber die _Threads _selbst. Insofern könnte man sich vielleicht den Hauptsatz als Subjektsatz der Infinitivkonstruktion vorstellen?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Stimmt das immer?
> 
> _Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln zu lassen._
> 
> Der Satz ist vertretbar, oder? Das Subjekt des Hauptsatzes entspricht nicht dem (impliziten) Subjekt des Nebensatzes.



Ich denke, wie Kajjo, dass der Satz grenzwertig ist. Dafür habe ich vor allem semantische Gründe, die sich aus den besprochenen syntaktischen Gründen ergeben.

Völlig klar und möglich wäre:

_Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, damit sie ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln. _(Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl ist Ziel.)
_
*Mit "um"
Die Mitarbeiter wurden zu einem Empfang eingeladen, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln zu lassen.*
Bei "entwickeln zu lassen" _treffen mehrere inhaltliche Probleme auf: 1. Es ist eine Art Auftrag. Die Mitarbeiter sollen das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln. Das funktioniert aber nicht auf Anordnung. 2. Verwechslung  mit "damit sich ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickelt" = um zu ermöglichen, dass sich ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickelt. Das ist wahrscheinlich die eigentliche Aussage. Es bedeutet zugleich: Damit sie ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln." Das funktioniert als Ziel, aber nicht als Auftrag. Man kann Gefühle nicht anordnen, nur erzeugen. 3. Um (von ihnen) ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl entwickeln (konstruieren) zu lassen. (absurd)
Die Mehrdeutigkeit widerspricht hier dem Ziel der Kommunikation.


----------

